# Show Us Your Best Photos



## PhilK (Feb 12, 2008)

G'day guys! Just thought I'd start a thread to see everyone's best centipede photo. I don't have many good ones but I'll put one up.

You can put up as many as you want!







Told you my photos aren't very good hahaha


----------



## hibludij (Feb 12, 2008)

These were already posted some time ago.

S.h.c







S. cingulata


----------



## Vincent (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## NastyNate (Feb 13, 2008)

keep em coming i need to get some pedes


----------



## Pulk (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 14, 2008)

Here are a few.  More pede pics and other bug pics in my bugpicsbucket if you want to check more out.

http://s146.photobucket.com/albums/r264/galapoheros/?start=0


----------



## PhilK (Feb 14, 2008)

Got this _Ethmostigmus rubripes_ today:


----------



## bistrobob85 (Feb 14, 2008)

Those are some of my favorite pics taken at my place... Mostly old pics though...

Sc.s.mutilans ''Red Legs'' colony






Sc.s.''Sumatran cherry red'' 'pedeling






Sc.s.Tiger Legs, adult female






 phil.


----------



## Scolopendro (Feb 14, 2008)

*S. subspinipes dehaani "China"*

S. subspinipes dehaani "China" :drool:


----------



## Scolopendro (Feb 14, 2008)

*S. subspinipes dehaani "China"*

S. subspinipes dehaani "China"


----------



## bistrobob85 (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, Scolopendro, that first pic of yours ROCK!!!! It's defenetly one of the best centipede pics i've ever seen!!!! Welcome on the forums too . 

 phil.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Feb 14, 2008)

*great pics all around*

i need a camera with macro.bistro your pics of red leg mutilans is amazing.i have searched for those for a while.real nice
andy


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Feb 14, 2008)

S.s. dehanni "Malasya"

Cheers
Carles


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 15, 2008)

Awesome pics dudes!  It'd be really be nice to know what cameras y'all are using.  Mine's almost not worth mentioning, but it's a auto-shoot coolpix.  It does a decent job.  So what brand of camera and macro lenses are you guys using too?


----------



## PhilK (Feb 15, 2008)

Mine is just an Olympus MJU820 point 'n' shoot job. Works great though as it has a 'Super Macro' function. Used that to take a photo of the above _E. rubripes_.. Think it worked out OK.


----------



## ragnew (Feb 15, 2008)

These are some of my pedes that I no longer have...

The first is an Indonesian Yellow Legged that I sold off about 6 months ago. I had no idea they were so rare, I really wish I'd made a better decision.













This guy was known only as an Indonesian Green, and it died of unknown causes about a month after I received it. I believe it was an S. subspinipes variant as well....













The pedes enclosures look quite try, but I assure you that they had plenty of humidity. I manually added water to the substrate under the hideouts that were found throughout the 10 Gallon tanks. The top layer of substrate always had a dry look to it, but the coco beneath was always moist.


----------



## ahas (Feb 16, 2008)

Cool looking pedes Ragnew.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Feb 17, 2008)

Galapoheros said:


> Here are a few.  More pede pics and other bug pics in my bugpicsbucket if you want to check more out.
> 
> http://s146.photobucket.com/albums/r264/galapoheros/?start=0


Are all 3 of these S. heros? Because the 3rd one is freakin sexy as hell! Is that the same pede like you sent me? S. heros castaneiceps? Damn they are sexy!
-Nate


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, all S. heros pedes, and the third is S. h. castaneiceps like you have.  You may have one of the babies in that pic.  The checkered looking S. h. heros acts diff from S. h. heros and S. h. castaneiceps pedes I've had.  Could be an individual thing but I'm wondering if it's evolved far enough from the others that it can't breed with the other forms.  I tried it once and things didn't go well.  I'm liking the looks of that Indonesian Yellow leg.  That looks pretty hot.  I don't remember seeing one of those on this site before.


----------



## thedude (Feb 17, 2008)

i would think 







 and 









are my best


----------



## ragnew (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks ahas and Gala. I got them both back when Botar was getting in his shipments last summer. Man I wish I still had'em.

Ah well, I guess you live and learn.


----------



## doom (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## jettubes (Apr 28, 2008)

suck that you cant get bloody scolopendra subspinipes in Australia 
but on the other hand we can Ethmostigmus rubripes 
which cant be imported over seas i rekon that E.rubripes could be even more aggro than S.subspinipes ;P


----------



## dovii88 (Apr 29, 2008)

S.h.c







this is gorgeous wat species is this


----------



## cjm1991 (Apr 30, 2008)

My only pede atm  S. Polymorpha should be in the mail truck by now though!


----------



## SamtheMan (May 1, 2008)

*Awesome*

I can never get enough photos of centis.  I could never myself own one, but I like to live vicariously through your pics guys.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (May 12, 2008)

*subsinipes dehaani red dragon*

sc.subsinipes dehaani
"red dragon"
http://s279.photobucket.com/albums/kk130/bluefrogtat2/?action=view&current=reddragonhead.jpg
andy


----------



## kimjonga (May 12, 2008)

Ex-scolopendra subspinipes dehaani


----------



## cjm1991 (May 13, 2008)

More
Suspinipes










Polymorpha


----------

